# Bike, scooter or expensive pushbike to the eu



## Drover (Dec 15, 2021)

Beware of large fines








						Brits in trouble over motorcycle transport to the European Union - FEMA
					

FEMA - the international motorcycling community



					www.femamotorcycling.eu


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 15, 2021)

Also remember you cannot carry a m/bike in the back garage of a motorhome, on a rack on the back is ok in UK law.


----------



## Geek (Dec 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Also remember you cannot carry a m/bike in the back garage of a motorhome, on a rack on the back is ok in UK law.


Why not?


----------



## Drover (Dec 15, 2021)

Motorbike in a garage turns the motorhome class into a "living van" classification  , it then gets different insurance,  speed limits and a different taxation class.....


----------



## r4dent (Dec 15, 2021)

Drover said:


> Beware of large fines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had me worried for a moment.  But point 2 of the letter includes the word "In other words, a situation where the vehicle owner is not present when it crosses the EU border".  It is not an issue for those of us taking our own bikes across (riding ; on rack; on trailer).

Anyone who has borrowed a bike could have a problem.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 15, 2021)

It's all to do with if we need a temporary export licence.  Lots of horror stories at the moment, but no facts.  Anyone who has had trouble I expect has upset someone first.
We set up temporary shops over seas and that presents even more problems possibly.  So we are quietly watching what happens.  I don't think anyone has had a ham sandwich or pork pie stolen for a while.

So no scare mongering children.


----------



## colinm (Dec 15, 2021)

As above, this relates to 'transport' of items to EU and in commercial vehicles, this shouldn't be a problem for those with motorhomes, it might be a problem for those with 'stealth' vans.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 17, 2021)

colinm said:


> As above, this relates to 'transport' of items to EU and in commercial vehicles, this shouldn't be a problem for those with motorhomes, it might be a problem for those with 'stealth' vans.


Don't think so. So long as the bike owner is present.


----------

